
Twilio’s IPO festivities will include live coding from NYSE floor - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/22/twilio-ipo-code-jam/
======
leahculver
This is open to remote hacking too, so join us at twitch.tv/twilio!

I'm very nervous/excited about the live hacking. Eek.

